# Jersey its coming



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I waited 3 long years for this...thsi is not a test but a real blizzard 8-14 coming...buckle down we are going to kick its ass




Winter Storm Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
530 AM EST SUN MAR 1 2009

...HEAVY SNOW FROM TONIGHT INTO MONDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE, LOCATED OVER GEORGIA EARLY THIS MORNING, WILL
INTENSIFY AS IT MOVES TO THE NORTHEAST. THE LOW IS EXPECTED TO
PASS WELL TO THE EAST OF DELAWARE AND NEW JERSEY ON MONDAY.
HOWEVER, IT SHOULD BRING A SUBSTANTIAL AMOUNT OF SNOW TO OUR
REGION FROM TONIGHT INTO MONDAY.

NJZ008>010-012>015-017>020-026-027-PAZ067>071-012200-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.W.0005.090301T2300Z-090302T2100Z/
MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-
EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-
OCEAN-COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-
BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...GLASSBORO...
CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
530 AM EST SUN MAR 1 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING
TO 4 PM EST MONDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 600 PM THIS EVENING
UNTIL 400 PM ON MONDAY.

MORE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD UP INTO OUR REGION FROM THE SOUTH
THIS EVENING. THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH A LITTLE SLEET AT THE ONSET.
THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT AND INTO MONDAY, AND IT
WILL BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES.

BASED ON THE LATEST FORECAST TRACK OF THE STORM, IT APPEARS AS
THOUGH 8 TO 14 INCHES OF SNOW WILL FALL IN THE PENNSYLVANIA
COUNTIES OF CHESTER, MONTGOMERY, BUCKS, DELAWARE AND
PHILADELPHIA. THE SAME AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED FOR THE NEW JERSEY
COUNTIES OF MORRIS, HUNTERDON, SOMERSET, MIDDLESEX, MERCER,
MONMOUTH, OCEAN, BURLINGTON, CAMDEN AND GLOUCESTER. SLIGHTLY
LOWER AMOUNTS ARE ANTICIPATED ALONG THE IMMEDIATE COAST, HOWEVER,
EVEN THERE TOTALS SHOULD RANGE FROM 6 TO 12 INCHES.

THE STEADY SNOW IS EXPECTED TO TAPER TO SNOW SHOWERS ON MONDAY
AFTERNOON.

TRAVEL WILL BE DIFFICULT IN THE REGION FROM THIS EVENING INTO
MONDAY


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

It had better freaking come- I'm staying home an extra day to plow!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Momma Nature is tougher than any snow plower, if she comes at ya in a nasty mood, watch out cuz youll be fighting fatigue, accidents, breakdowns. Not something I would wish for


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

good for you guys !!!! i'm still trying to figure out how this storm came accross the country then dipped right below st. louis and back up to you guys... UNBELIEVABLE !!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

augerandblade;763770 said:


> Momma Nature is tougher than any snow plower, if she comes at ya in a nasty mood, watch out cuz youll be fighting fatigue, accidents, breakdowns. Not something I would wish for


I second those thoughts.

For those of you that love, enjoy yourself.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im fired up........xysportxysport


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We're due for a "real" snowstorm. Hopefully all goes according to plan!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Out on standby since 7 let's see what she got for us.

It started here in EWR a little while ago but nothing sticking yet. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Starting to stick in Hillsborough


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

got 5-6 on rd 1......going for 3-6 on rd 2.....sweeeeeeeeeet


----------

